# Eheim Classic 2217



## Ross (29 Dec 2010)

Does anybody have one?After tearing my hair out with my leaky Eheim 2073 I have decided to ditch it and order a 2217.
I fancied something different,part from having to prime it yourself it seems to be a very good filter that just seems to keep going.


----------



## Discus (31 Dec 2010)

I had a Eheim 2217 on my Marine tank it was great never went wrong, wish i still had it.
Whould recommend the valves that split in two it makes it easy to clean your filter.
Hope that helps


----------



## Ross (1 Jan 2011)

I ordered the plus version so it comes with those valves I hope


----------



## Themuleous (1 Jan 2011)

I've used a 2211 for years and never had a problem with it.  The only slight annoyance with the classic range is that they lack and way of detaching the hoses so you end up having to use double taps which are 10quid each, which makes the whole filter a lot more expensive.  For similar money you could get the tetratec ex1200 which is a great filter by all accounts.

Sam


----------



## longridehome (1 Jan 2011)

Make that 3 for the no frills EHEIM 221?  range.
I had a (and still have a redundant) 2213.They are so reliable.
You can cut your own filter pads from sheet foam and  filter material, if you want to save money.I used a saucepan lid of the correct diameter.
You used to be able to buy bare cannisters, with no pump head,and use them to double up on media capacity.Not seen them for a while though.
Great filters


----------



## Ross (3 Jan 2011)

I am looking forward to setting it up,I am I right in saying the Classic keeps it flow up even when the media is clogged?


----------



## Tom (3 Jan 2011)

I've got a Classic 2217 on my 4 foot Malawi tank. Does a nice job, although it's just a very simple beast! We had to get the valves separately which cost a bomb for what they are, but are essential I think. I recommend getting various grades of pond filter foam and cutting to shape as has been mentioned. Much much cheaper than eheim stuff, and does the same job. 

I doubt a classic would keep the flow with clogged media, just the same as any other filter. 

Tom


----------



## Ross (3 Jan 2011)

I have seen a few reviews about the Classics not dropping much flow but I am not too bothered because I will be cleaning it every 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Ross (6 Jan 2011)

I set up my 2217 today and I have to say I am really impressed with it   It was very easy to set up and get running,great build quality,quite,strong filtering power,good flow ect and a bargain at 85 quid delivered.


----------



## mdhardy01 (6 Jan 2011)

Have a look at post 2260


----------



## Ross (7 Jan 2011)

I am having major trouble finding new seals for my 2073,the inside of the priming button was a little dirty which must mean the o Rings underneath it have shrunk.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jan 2011)

Hi all,
I like them. I don't bother with a double tap for the outlet on the Classics (I've got 2213s and a 2211). I just suck on the hose to get them started, dump the hose in the tank once it is flowing, and them connect up the spray bar. 
As I bought mine second hand, some didn't come with all the bits and bobs and I just 3/4 fill them with ceramic rings and put a DIY PPI10 sponge on the inlet.  Simple but effective.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Coiln3107 (9 Jan 2011)

Hi Ross try this number UK Eheim Distributor Service Centre on 01284 755051 and see how you get on. I have spoken to them in the past and they were really helpfull. Dont forget to lube then seals as you fit them  , you know what they say ' a little lube goes a long way'   cheers Colin


----------



## Ross (16 Jan 2011)

Thanks Colin I will give Eheim UK a phone to see if I can get some seals for my 2073.


----------

